# researching grandfathers ww2 naval history



## lawson89 (Sep 2, 2012)

hi all. my name is scott lawson, im currently trying to find out information about my grandfathers naval career, i have some info to go off but im very new to this type of thing and any help would be greatly appreciated.

I know..

his name was ernest lawson he was born in hull dec 1925 and definately 
served on the ss twickenham as i rememeber him telling me a story about it being torpedoed near dakar and this story rings true with other research i have done, any help would be very helpful

thankyou in advance


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

This the only one which is anything near.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...73&CATLN=7&Highlight=,LAWSON,E&accessmethod=0

regards
Roger


----------



## elishamoreland (2 mo ago)

Extremely delayed as I'm now starting to look into the history of my great grandad but my great grandad was on that ship and he received the British Empire Medal Civil Division for his work on the ship after it was attacked and he help rebuild the ship from wood while the waves were crashing over him and got ot back to safety were the ship was then properly repaired.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi and welcome,

ss TWICKENHAM. British Cargo Tramp, Watts, Watts & Co. 4826 tons. Built in 1940.
Torpedoed by U-135 and damaged in the North Atlantic on 15th July 1943. Survived the war.

London Gazette 16 May 1944 - For services when the ship was torpedoed and damaged.
COATES, James Lindsdal - Chief Engineer - OBE(Civ)
WILSON, William Douglas - Captain - OBE(Civ)
LEWIS, John - Chief Officer - MBE(Civ)
STEVENSON, John Robert - Carpenter - BEM(Civ)

Ungazetted awards by Lloyd's
COATES, James Linsdal - Chief Engineer - Lloyd's War Medal for Bravery at Sea.
WILSON, William Douglas - Captain - Lloyd's War Medal for Bravery at Sea.

Sources: Seedie's List of Awards to the Merchant Navy
The London Gazette

Regards
Hugh


----------



## elishamoreland (2 mo ago)

STEVENSON, John Robert - Carpenter was my great grandad my uncle has his medals including the one he received for this and sent me the London gazzet article. Very proud great granddaughter.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

elishamoreland said:


> STEVENSON, John Robert - Carpenter was my great grandad my uncle has his medals including the one he received for this and sent me the London gazzet article. Very proud great granddaughter.


In case you are not aware, he has a seaman's pouch held at TNA Kew in piece BT 372/274/5 Pouches can be hit or miss, some contain lots of information others not so much but usually there is an id photo albeit a mugshot.
His service record called a form CRS 10 will be held at TNA Kew in piece BT 382/1715 This file is not really obtainable online as it is held within a batch of up to 60 other names so best obtained by visit to the archives or via a researcher. This file would contain his sea service record similar to the entries in his discharge book.

I also have him as Carpenter joining FORT MAISONNEUVE on 16 October 1944 at Hull.

Regards
Hugh


----------

